# StaffPad 3rd party libraries and iPad Pro 2nd Gen (2017)



## emilio_n (Jul 26, 2021)

I can't find the info anywhere so maybe someone here has the same configuration.
Will the iPad Pro 12.9 2nd generation works smoothly with some 3rd party libraries?


----------



## PhilA (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a 2nd gen 11” pro and it works great. However StaffPad is cpu and battery intensive (not sure if it’s specific to these models) so the iPad gets warm and battery consumption is high. Usage and playback are butter smooth though.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 26, 2021)

If you use a huge orchestral template, it will struggle play back, I’ve experinced that.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 26, 2021)

PhilA said:


> I have a 2nd gen 11” pro and it works great. However StaffPad is cpu and battery intensive (not sure if it’s specific to these models) so the iPad gets warm and battery consumption is high. Usage and playback are butter smooth though.


Thanks for the feedback PhilA!
I am looking to buy some of the libraries during the sale (Berlin, I think) but I want to be sure that will run on my iPad


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 26, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> If you use a huge orchestral template, it will struggle play back, I’ve experinced that.


Not huge, but at least that I can use all the Berlin sections. I am a newbie writing for orchestra in Staff, so anything fancy.


----------



## PhilA (Jul 26, 2021)

I’m at the moment mocking up Mars Bringer of War by Holst as a learning exercise (from the score not by ear I’m not that skilled at all) bars 1-20 done and it sounds great and plays back wonderfully. All with Berlin libraries.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 26, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> If you use a huge orchestral template, it will struggle play back, I’ve experinced that.


Yep, I use most of the Berlin instruments and if theres a busy part it will completely struggle. I’m using a 2020 iPad Pro


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 26, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Yep, I use most of the Berlin instruments and if theres a busy part it will completely struggle. I’m using a 2020 iPad Pro


I also, later, bought an Ipad 2020 pro dedicated to Staffpad and it plays huge scores.
On the old I pad I did turn off background program updating, which helps a bit.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 26, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> I also, later, bought an Ipad 2020 pro dedicated to Staffpad and it plays huge scores.
> On the old I pad I did turn off background program updating, which helps a bit.


How do you do that? You mean in staffpad?


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 26, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> I also, later, bought an Ipad 2020 pro dedicated to Staffpad and it plays huge scores.
> On the old I pad I did turn off background program updating, which helps a bit.


Looks like I can buy get the Berlin libraries right now for light use and keep my iPad for at least one more year when I make more complicated things.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 26, 2021)

I have the Microsoft Surface 3 (not pro). Really not sure it could handle Staffpad and be fluid.


----------

